# Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser



## UCFJEEP (Apr 2, 2019)

I've been following this forum for some time now. The time has come for me to purchase a skiff.

I've decided to go with a Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser. It's 14'6" long with a 60" beam. I'm going with a 25hp Tohatsu EFI motor with PT&T, 13gal forward tank (I plan to do some multi day trips), side console, poling platform, nav lights, false floor, bildge pump, awlgrip, smart tabs, large forward storage hatch, and a 2" cushion on the rear deck. The skiff should draft around 5".

Needless to say, I'm excited about my future skiff. I will post pictures of the build as I get them. Should be about 10 weeks until she is finished.

Alex






  








Lagoon TC




__
UCFJEEP


__
Apr 6, 2019











  








Lagoon tc1




__
UCFJEEP


__
Apr 6, 2019











  








Lagoon tc2




__
UCFJEEP


__
Apr 6, 2019


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

My first skiff was a lagoon fly master 14. I picked it up in Melbourne about 10 years ago. I blew the merc 25hp 2 stroker and sold it. It was a great boat.it would run like 30mph with that engine.i thought the company closed down or stopped production so its good to see there building again.


----------



## UCFJEEP (Apr 2, 2019)

Rookiemistake said:


> My first skiff was a lagoon fly master 14. I picked it up in Melbourne about 10 years ago. I blew the merc 25hp 2 stroker and sold it. It was a great boat.it would run like 30mph with that engine.i thought the company closed down or stopped production so its good to see there building again.



Rookie, that was probably the Lagoon boats company. Lagoon Skiffs is literally a couple of miles from them. I was originally looking at getting a Lagoon boat skiff until they closed their doors. That is when I found Lagoon Skiffs. David the owner and builder of these skiffs was awesome. He spent five hours with me going over his build process. I was very impressed with him and his build quality. 

I am hoping to be around the high 20s to 30mph with my setup. Good to hear those numbers you posted.


----------

